# [kdewebkit] poi dicono che c'è la crisi [risolto):]

## cloc3

gosh:

```

s939 ~ # du -sh /home/cloc3/.kde4/share/apps/kwebkitpart/

22G   /home/cloc3/.kde4/share/apps/kwebkitpart/

```

 :Shocked: 

che faccio, cambio hard-disk?

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> che faccio, cambio hard-disk?

 

Ma ti va in crash spesso?

La soluzione di tornare al motore "originale" invece di quello "truccato" è fuori discussione?

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   che faccio, cambio hard-disk? 
> 
> Ma ti va in crash spesso?
> 
> 

 

ovviamente. purtroppo konqueror è la mia vita, ma la vita con konqueror comincia oggettivmente a farsi diffiicile.

purtroppo webkit serve, altrimenti bisogna rinunciare a visitare molti siti.

ma il fastidio della cash oceanica è venuto dal fattore sospresa.

mi succedeva continuamente di trovare il disco pieno e non riuscivo a capire di cosa.

nelle opzioni di konqueror ho configurato correttamente il limite alla cash, e quindi questo è, probabilemente, un problema di integrazione incompleta.

ho postato un po' per gioco, piuttosto che per cercare una soluzione. temo infatti che l'unica strada sia quella del bug upstream.

----------

## fbcyborg

Che strano. La mia dir ~/.kde4 è grande 2,1GB.  Effettivamente 22GB non sono pochi!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

hai già provato rekonq?

```
[I] www-client/rekonq

     Available versions:  (4) 0.8.0!t (~)0.8.1!t

        {aqua debug +handbook kdeenablefinal test}

     Installed versions:  0.8.1(4)!t(11:47:09 15/12/2011)(-aqua -debug -handbook -kdeenablefinal -test)

     Homepage:            http://rekonq.kde.org/

     Description:         A browser based on qt-webkit
```

È fatto pure da un connazionale  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> hai già provato rekonq?
> 
> 

 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Confused:   :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:   :Twisted Evil: 

ma ti pare? come se la cava da filemanager?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

fà solo da browser.

È la strada che avrebbe dovuto prender konqueror qualche anno fà  :Wink: 

supporta tab e adblock ed è ben integrato con kde e condivide le preferenze con konqueror.

Facci poi sapere se ti funziona senza problemi  :Wink:  e libera così finalmente quei 22gb  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Facci poi sapere se ti funziona senza problemi 

 

tr  :Sad:  istezza. sembra un dialogo tra sordi.

sto studiando di passare a gnome, proprio adesso che quelli si inventano la versione 3 che prepara un'altra carellata di marachelle autolesioniste da harakiri.

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  come se la cava da filemanager?

 

LOL

Mi aspettavo proprio che venisse fuori questo problema :-)

Se ti sei abituato ai crash di konqueror ti troverai a tuo agio anche con rekonq.

La versione 0.8.1 è leggermente migliore sotto questo aspetto.

Se vuoi "riciclare" webkit, c'è anche arora come browser (no filemanager) che è un progetto meno integrato ma anche più stabile degli altri due ;-)

Credo che ti terrai i crash di konqueror e configurerai tmpwatch per spazzolare la directory di kwebpartkit :-D

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che ti terrai i crash di konqueror e configurerai tmpwatch per spazzolare la directory di kwebpartkit 

 

già. piazzo un comando in cron e metto risolto.

 :Smile: 

ma chi se ne va in giro a predicare di abbandonare konqueror ci mozzo la .:testa morta:.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

